# Inquiétude  pour la 1ère synchronisation  de mon Ipad air



## desmo35 (25 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année 
Voilà, j'ai acheté un ipad air et comme je vais bientôt le recevoir, je me demande comment cela va se passer la  première fois quand je vais le brancher sur mon iMac ????
En effet, actuellement, j'ai un compte iTunes pour mon iPhone 4S et évidemment, je vais mettre toutes mes applications, ma musique, mes photos sur mon ipad mais concrètement comment se passe la gestion de 2 ou 3 appareils?
J'avais déjà posé la question pour un iPod 120 GO et on m'avait indiqué qu'il suffisait de créer un autre compte iTunes en appuyant sur la touche ALT au moment de se connecter sur iTunes
Mes questions;
1) si on crée un autre compte iTunes pour l'iPad comment récupérer tout ce que j'ai stocké sur mon iphone ou le ITunes de l'iPhone pour le mettre sur l'iPad car je suppose que le nouveau compte iTunes sera vide ....
2) si on crée des comptes iTunes pour chaque appareil, comment l'iMac reconnaît ces différents appareils au moment du branchement pour la synchronisation ?
3)
Sachant sur j'ai un compte iTunes avec mes cordonnées bancaires, faut-il créer des autres comptes ou des sous-comptes avec les mêmes coordonnées  bancaires ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## drs (25 Décembre 2013)

non tu gardes le même compte. Ensuite, tu pourras choisir les applis à installer sur l'un et l'autre sans problème.
L'avantage d'avoir un seul compte est de pouvoir récupérer les applis achetées sur iphone sur l'ipad et inversement.


----------



## desmo35 (26 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour réponse, mais moment de la synchronisation, itunes va savoir quel appareil se connecte ( iPod 120 GO , ipad, iPhone)?


----------



## Cédric74 (26 Décembre 2013)

Dans Itunes chaque appareil est normalement séparé, donc synchronisable séparément.


----------



## desmo35 (26 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## cillab (26 Décembre 2013)

bonjour 
pas de souçis tu a un compte  itunes ,il saurat te reconnaitre 
tu n'aura q'a mettre ta clefs wifi  et ouvrir ton compte mail 
bonnes fétes 
moi je roule en MALAGUTTI


----------

